# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Gezondheid ogen: groenten en fruit tegen cataract

## FRANCOIS580

Gezondheid ogen: groenten en fruit tegen cataract 

*Ben je ouder dan zestig, zie je plots wazig, alle voorwerpen dubbel, zijn kleuren minder helder en veroorzaakt licht pijn aan je ogen? Dan is de kans groot dat je te maken hebt met cataract of (grijze) staar zoals deze veel voorkomende oogaandoening in de volksmond wordt genoemd. Deze ziekte komt hoofdzakelijk maar lang niet uitsluitend voor bij zestigplussers. Patiënten met cataract worden steeds jonger. Hoe kun je het risico op cataract beperken, en wat is er aan te doen wanneer je er toch wordt mee geconfronteerd?* 

We worden met z'n allen ouder. Het is dan ook logisch dat oogaandoeningen als cataract steeds meer voorkomen. Met dat verschil dat patiënten met cataract dus steeds jonger worden. Wat daarvan de oorzaak is, konden wetenschappers nog niet achterhalen. Feit is dat iedereen, vroeg of laat, met oogproblemen krijgt te maken. Met cataract wordt je ooglens troebel door . veroudering van het eiwit in je ooglens. Andere oorzaken van cataract zijn problemen met je metabolisme of stofwisseling, diabetes, afwijkingen aan je schildklier en het langdurig gebruik van bepaalde geneesmiddelen.


*Spinazie en vitamine c*


Wetenschappers ontdekten dat donker groene bladgroenten met spinazie op kop en extra vitamine C het ricio op catarct kan verminderen en zelfs voorkomen. Donkergroene bladgroenten zijn rijk aan luteïne en zeaxanthin, twee stoffen die in staat zijn allerlei oogaandoeningen te voorkomen. Beide stoffen zitten vooral dus in spinazie maar ook in andijvie, en boerenkool. 

Een extra dosis vitamine C kan de kans op cataract verminderen. Groenten rijk aan vitamine C zijn spinazie, broccoli, alle koolsoorten en paprika's, veldsla, peterselie, venkel, spruitjes, asperges, tomaten, aubergines, bieslook en waterkers. 
De absolute top tien van fruitsoorten rijk aan vitamine C zijn de minder bekende barbadoskers, sinaasappelen, citroenen, pompelmoezen, kiwi's, cassis, papaya, aardbei, mango en... rozenbottelthee. 

*Wazig zicht*

Cataract manifesteert zich in een eerste stadium door een wazig zicht en onduidelijke beeldvorming. In het donker zie je voorwerpen kleiner en krijg je problemen met tegenlicht tijdens autorijden in het donker. Later zie je dikwijls dubbel, en/of zie je kringen rond lichtbronnen. 
Je brilsterkte laten aanpassen kan tijdelijk helpen.Vooral tijdig je oogarts raadplegen .../...

*Link bij dit artikel*

- FRANCOIS580 - 

leefgezonder.blogspot.com

----------


## gossie

Vroeger werd mij altijd gezegd, dat wortel/peen goed voor de ogen zijn!!!
Of was dit een zoethoudertje, dat ik de wortels zou blijven eten????????????

----------

